# Can't wait for camping this year



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

On Jan. 1 while watching the bowl games I browsed the web just looking to see what was available that would suit our current needs. We now camp with up to 4 grandkids and our old 5th wheeler was just too small (25ft with no slides). Found a couple that might fit until I stumbled on a RV dealer we bought our old one from. BINGO. Sleeps 10. Has 4 bunks in the rear in a room by itself. Also slide contains the dinette and sofa with pull out bed. Excellent condition with upgraded interior. Lots of storage which we lacked with our old one.

Filled it up today with our "stuff" and still have plenty of room. Just sat in there awhile today listening to the surround sound stereo. Its like going from a Yugo to a BMW. Can't wait to take the kids.

Its a 2006 33ft Palomino Puma. Only wanted 30 ft. or so but I think this will do. I can still also tow my boat. Total length will be 71ft. Dealer was great to work with.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Nice setup Mike! Should be lots of fun this year.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Nice....


----------



## Pugetsound (Feb 5, 2002)

I am a long-lost grandson in case you are wondering. 

Looks like it will be perfect for you and the grands. Have fun.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Here's the old one











Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

My wife, and I guess me, have a palomino puma. mA 28 footer. It has been good for the three years we have had it. We have gone as far as Minnesota with it.


----------



## jasona44 (Oct 29, 2011)

How much does the new one weigh?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

jasona44 said:


> How much does the new one weigh?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


listed at 7900 lbs.
Old one weighs 4500. Didn't notice at difference in towing the new one


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

thats a beauty. i take a slightly different tact myself,, the grand kids get their own tent,,,that way they don;lt keep me awake giggling all night. 
we have a beautiful litte 13 foot scamp and i already have my first trip scheduled in late april early may for onoway , camping on the black river. i spend a week on state land guarding the sturgeon spawning run.


----------



## Big Kahuna59 (Jan 28, 2013)

QUOTE=WALLEYE MIKE;5376981]On Jan. 1 while watching the bowl games I browsed the web just looking to see what was available that would suit our current needs. We now camp with up to 4 grandkids and our old 5th wheeler was just too small (25ft with no slides). Found a couple that might fit until I stumbled on a RV dealer we bought our old one from. BINGO. Sleeps 10. Has 4 bunks in the rear in a room by itself. Also slide contains the dinette and sofa with pull out bed. Excellent condition with upgraded interior. Lots of storage which we lacked with our old one.

Filled it up today with our "stuff" and still have plenty of room. Just sat in there awhile today listening to the surround sound stereo. Its like going from a Yugo to a BMW. Can't wait to take the kids.

Its a 2006 33ft Palomino Puma. Only wanted 30 ft. or so but I think this will do. I can still also tow my boat. Total length will be 71ft. Dealer was great to work with.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Big Kahuna59 (Jan 28, 2013)

my name is Mike also (big kahuna59) Take the grand kids to Simcoe during the summer. We're going the 1st week in August 2015 with six of the grand kids. Went two years ago and caught 600 to 700 perch , about 100 nice pan fish and 12 channel cats. kept nothing smaller than 10". Had a big fish fry for 12 people and brought back 15 lbs of fillets from 95 fish . Good luck its all about the kids


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Big Kahuna59 said:


> my name is Mike also (big kahuna59) Take the grand kids to Simcoe during the summer. We're going the 1st week in August 2015 with six of the grand kids. Went two years ago and caught 600 to 700 perch , about 100 nice pan fish and 12 channel cats. kept nothing smaller than 10". Had a big fish fry for 12 people and brought back 15 lbs of fillets from 95 fish . Good luck its all about the kids


Sterling state park in June
Port Cresent state park in July
Algonac state park in August.
Fall trip somewhere if I can talk the wife into it. Used to go to Frankfort for salmon when FIL was alive.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

That's pretty sweet, Mike

7900 is pretty light for a unit of that size. Ours weighs in at over 13K

I can see how you grew out of the old one. You guys are starting your own tribe... :lol:


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Nice rig.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Shoeman said:


> That's pretty sweet, Mike
> 
> 7900 is pretty light for a unit of that size. Ours weighs in at over 13K
> 
> I can see how you grew out of the old one. You guys are starting your own tribe... :lol:


Next couple of years probably add one more kid. She's 1 now.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Sterling state park in June
> Port Cresent state park in July
> Algonac state park in August.
> Fall trip somewhere if I can talk the wife into it. Used to go to Frankfort for salmon when FIL was alive.


those are some of our favorite parks. i go to algonac a few times every year, since i do volunteer work out there it's easier to camp then make a round trip in a day. others include holland state park for the tulip festival. onoway state park is close to aloha state park and usually not as filled up. and its not far from the bridge , or pretty much anything in the north portion of the mitten


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

here is my begining schedule for this year,,, the cherry blossoms in washington dc first week of april, tulip festival in holland begining of may, second week of may black river in onoway for sturgeon guarding june and july are open months for drifting around the state with no plan other then finding awsome places to eat and fish. sept. i have two weekends of night time black lighting to capture moths for a study by the dnr and msu in algonac. oh will probably go to evert for the dulcimer fest too. and the wife always likes to go up to mt.pleasant once or twice to the casino so we camp at the indian owned campground right there. add to that any trips we take to be with the grand kids.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

john warren said:


> here is my begining schedule for this year,,, the cherry blossoms in washington dc first week of april, tulip festival in holland begining of may, second week of may black river in onoway for sturgeon guarding june and july are open months for drifting around the state with no plan other then finding awsome places to eat and fish. sept. i have two weekends of night time black lighting to capture moths for a study by the dnr and msu in algonac. oh will probably go to evert for the dulcimer fest too. and the wife always likes to go up to mt.pleasant once or twice to the casino so we camp at the indian owned campground right there. add to that any trips we take to be with the grand kids.


Trying to talk the wife into Black Lake in May. Got a buddy with a cabin there and he wants to learn where to catch fish. Probably the 3rd weekend.


----------



## Heckufaguy (Mar 7, 2015)

That's a big rig. Someone mentioned grandkids in separate tent. That was my thought when we got our 19 footer. Grandma got me to rethink that (you know, how women do) and 2 years after our first purchase we have upgraded to a 26 footer bunkhouse. Not separate like many, just curtains, but with the grandchild being only 5 soon, a constant eyeball was requested by G'ma. We also opted out of the 2 door model with outside access to the bathroom, as we didn't want to wonder if the GS was still in the potty, or on an excursion without us.  Can't wait to get out in this new one. First trip will likely be Sleepy Hollow SP, it's nearby. Roscommon in June, Wauseon Ohio fairgrounds in July, Camp Dearborn in Sept, oh, and Frankenmuth in May. Those are our planned trips, with many fill in weekends expected.


----------



## Rysalka (Aug 13, 2008)

Heading out next week, first to Louisiana for some Hog hunting and fishing off the oil rigs. Then on to Florida to do some fishing and what ever looks interesting. If weather permits will then head for North Carolina/Virginia for some Flounder fishing. 
This will be the first extended trip with the truck camper.....just me and the dog...should be an interesting trip.
Nice to be retired with no timetable.

This summer plan to head to Yellowstone to see the sights.

Would like to in the near future head to Alaska for the summer..in the truck camper..that would be the cats meow.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Rysalka sounds like a great itinerary. Have fun!


----------



## FallsmyTime (Mar 30, 2013)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Trying to talk the wife into Black Lake in May. Got a buddy with a cabin there and he wants to learn where to catch fish. Probably the 3rd weekend.


We'll be camping at Onaway State Park May 25-June 1st. I'll look for ya.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Camper worked out great. Enough room to move vs. the old one. Kids (4) all sleep in bunks in the rear and we get the main bed at the front end. Doors on both.

Sitting at the site I noticed ours still looks small compared to some others close by. Of course the old 25 ft'er looked like a miniature. I can only go 2 ft. longer if I wanted to. 20ft for the truck, 20ft for the boat and 33ft. for the 5th wheel comes to 73ft.

Only real negative to the unit is very small amt. of countertop space. 

Overall we are pleased and it fits our needs.


----------

